# الى شباب المنتدى الاعذب وعايز عروسة



## sony_33 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذة صور لفتيات فى مقتبل العمر ولاكن اسوة الحياة جعلتهم يلجاو الى هذة الطريقة
 فارجو ان تعذرونى على وضع صورهم فى هذا المنتدى



:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:​












 فارجو المعذرة فهذا بعد الحاح منهم لذلك





























 الصورة الاولى






 الصورة الثانية




 الصورة الثالثة




 سارعو قبل انتهاء الصلاحية
قصدى نفاذ الكمية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*لما الكميه تنفذ ابقي قولي يا سوني

حرام عليك ياسوني دول عرايس دول

دول عملين زي ريا وسكينه

مرسي ليك​*


----------



## aymanfree (4 نوفمبر 2008)

يا خبببببببببببببر ابيض يا سونى جبتهم منيييييييين دول مش بردو دول مخلفات حرب ههههههههههههههههههههه  على العمود انا بس شاركت فى الموضوع دة يا سونى علشان اقلك ماتعملش حساااااااابى مععععععععاكم خالص هههههههههههههههههههه
شكراااااااااا لييييييييييييييييك وربناااا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
دول نخليهم عقاب للي مش بيسمع كلام ماما وبابا 
او اقولك نخوف بيهم الاطفال 
رهييييب يا سوني 
لا والكلام في الاول يشد قوووووووي
مرسي كتير*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كده برضه يا سونى جايب عرايس وكمان احلى مننا كده  اخس عليك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هتخلينا نعنس بعد الصور دى​*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد بجد حلوين اوى 
 شكرا لتعبك


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا لو من الشباب  اصرف نظر عن الزواج نهائيا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*



انا لو من الشباب اصرف نظر عن الزواج نهائيا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 

وانا عملت كده بعد ماشفت العرايس دول 
هههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىى على الصور يا سونى ​


----------



## Scofield (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*لو الزمن غير الزمن و شافهم اشرف الخلق يا ترى هل كان هيسيبهم؟*


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *لو الزمن غير الزمن و شافهم اشرف الخلق يا ترى هل كان هيسيبهم؟*


 *لا يارجل الراجل كان كريم ومبيعتقش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Scofield (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه انت هتقولى ده لو شاف قطط فى الصحرا هيتجوزهم
*


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صحة صحة يعنى*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية مفيش عرسان تانى ولا اية*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا يا صوني انت عارف انا بعزك قد ايه
علشان كدا انا برشحلك العروسه دي
يا دوب سنها علي قدك بالظبط
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا صوني
ويالا بقي ابقي انا بعمل الخير وارميه البحر
قولي بقي امتي الفرح
وطبعا ابقي اعزمنا علي الجنازة
يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه قصدي الفرح
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يتمم علي خير​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بزمتك وترضيها لاخوكى طب دى بالذات صلاحيتها انتهت
 وميتة قبل كدة 3 مرات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياجماعه حرام عليكوا *
*متوقفوش حال البنات *
*انتوا كده بطفشوا عريسانهم *
*اما سوني بقي *
*لازم ياخد واحده فيهم *
*طباخ السم لازم يدوقوا*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ياجماعه حرام عليكوا *
> *متوقفوش حال البنات *
> *انتوا كده بطفشوا عريسانهم *
> *اما سوني بقي *
> ...


 *لا انا حاخد السم احسن
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصدق انا بقول كده برضه *
*اسرع واسهل*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اعوذ بالله بجد
دى اشكال دى
ميرسى على الصور  بس تاكد ان دول هيعنسوا جداااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يرحمهم*​


----------



## مدحت المنياوى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

[/FONTحرام عليك ايه الحلاوة دى


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحلاوة حلاوتك يا باشا
شكرا لمرورك ولو عايز حاجة العناوين موجودة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 فبراير 2010)

يارب تكون من نصيبكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مينا عبدة (9 فبراير 2010)

طيب مفيش حد كبير شوية علشان الواد شيكا


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2010)

ياجماعه خليكم اذكياء
وحجزوا واحده استبن 
وع العموم انا اخت الثالثه علشان جدودى وجداتى ماتوا
ف اقولها يامراتى وفنفس الوقت ياجدتى 
​


----------



## sony_33 (9 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك دول اغنية قوى على فكرة
عن التعريف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادى جزاة اللى مبيسمعش كلام ماما وبابا*​


----------



## coptic hero (10 فبراير 2010)

*يا حبيبى دول مش ينفعوا زوجات دول ينفعوا للتربيه فوق السطوح ههههههههههه*


----------

